# Recipe for cider in 5L demijohn



## apoole (19/1/13)

Hi all,

I'm newish to home brew and a total noob to ciders. I've read a few threads on here about beginner cider brewing in 4/5L glass demijohns and it just so happens I can get my hands on one very easily. 

Can anyone suggest a basic noob proof cider recipe for a 5L demijohn? I don't mind if its sweet, dry or whatever - all suggestions welcome. 

Adam


----------



## bullsneck (19/1/13)

Juice + yeast + time = cider!


ps - people have had good results with S04 and preseverative free juice.


----------



## carniebrew (19/1/13)

My personal opinion, it's hardly worth it....cider takes so long to come good, as in 6 months'ish. By the time you can tell if you like your recipe or not, it'll be all gone, and your next batch is 6 months away!

BUT..if you really want to, please search away, tons of info and recipes on cider around AHB.


----------



## mxd (19/1/13)

carniebrew said:


> My personal opinion, it's hardly worth it....cider takes so long to come good, as in 6 months'ish. By the time you can tell if you like your recipe or not, it'll be all gone, and your next batch is 6 months away!
> 
> BUT..if you really want to, please search away, tons of info and recipes on cider around AHB.



that's interesting, the cider I fermented from Christmas eve to 11h Jan, then 3 days cold cold chill is quite nice now, the only issue I have at the moment is it's under carbed.

The cider was Aldi juice, CB cider yeast.

The first Cider I did, used US-05 and DME took about 6 months till I thought it was OK but would not do again.


----------



## pk.sax (19/1/13)

If its just a Demi worth, give a whirl to buying 4L of cloudy juice from the fresh section, ferment with ec-1118 (white wine/champagne. Whatever) yeast. It makes a tasty cider and is very drinkable at all stages of aging.


----------



## apoole (19/1/13)

Thanks all. Really just experimenting at this stage. I have a basic coopers home brew kit and some other odds & ends so will see what I can put together once I have more experience. Keen to get away from the mass produced ciders into something more traditional


----------

